
Democracy 3.0: A science-fiction story about what comes next in America - misotaur
https://qz.com/884971/democracy-3-0-a-science-fiction-story-about-what-comes-next-in-america/
======
Terretta
What comes next is universal Franchise:

[http://sonomavalleyhigh.org/home/CA49709534937256/.blogs/pos...](http://sonomavalleyhigh.org/home/CA49709534937256/.blogs/post21696/Franchise%20by%20Isaac%20Asimov.pdf)

